# ice on outside of house



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently had my bathroom window taken out, cause it was in the shower, and leaking. Now it's a tub surround and wall. I know I have to go up on my CFM rating on my exhaust fan. But, meanwhile, when we take hot baths or showers we get condensation on the ceiling above the tub. So, much that it drips down. 
And just this week, we have been having alot of snow in Massachusetts and very cold (sub zero) temps. I've noticed that on the outside of my house, right where the bathroom is...there is ice frozen onto my outside wall...like it was running down from the sofits and froze. Also, i noticed it was about 20 degrees out and the icicles on my gutters in that area were still dripping (melting).
My take on this is that I need more insulation in the area on top of my bathroom and probably other places. I think the heat from the house is going into the attic and melting the ice and causing condensation in the bathroom.
Any suggestions or ideas
Thanks
Barry


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sound like you are on the right track--No insulation above the bathroom--I hope that insulation was packed into the walls before the tub surround was installed----

Did you take any photos during the construction?---Mike---


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You may also have poor ventilation in the attic that allows the moisture to condense. Without good ventilayion your attic area is too warm and more snow will melt and then freeze before it can be drained by the gutters. The only place for it to go is down the exterior wall (either outside or inside the wall).

Improperly placed or too much insulation can destroy the desired ventilation.

Dick


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Where does the exhaust fan exhaust. It must be to the outside, thru a roof cap or out a gable end, not into the attic.

And you should have at least 12" of insulation in the attic, with soffit/ridge vents.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

I plan on buying those plastic vents to go in between the roof supports for ventilation. and then bring the insulation right up to them in the tight corners of the attic...looks like I'll start this week above the bathroom.
What are those plastic vent panels called...and what size nail do i use to install them???


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

You can also insulate from the inside by putting up a 2x4 frame stuffed with rigid polystyrene panels and creating a false ceiling so to speak. Cover with drywall. OK not a cheap fix but a possibility...I'm doing this as I have paint peeling over the shower and all I need is to add a few inches of insulation in a 5'x9' bathroom.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of the ice dam, ice on the house and the attic insulation above my bathroom


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have ice dams. Older roof without ice and water shield. You can improve the issue with an upgraded insulation and the rafter baffles, but to eliminate it, you'll need to install the cable heating wires on the roof and in the gutters and leaders.
Ron


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, it's an ice dam, never a doubt about that..
Roof is three years old, with ice shield 3/4 the way up


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Barry J said:


> yeah, it's an ice dam, never a doubt about that..
> Roof is three years old, with ice shield 3/4 the way up


 If you have Ice and water shield 3/4 the way up the roof, you should not have these issues.
It was either put up incorrectly or you don't have it or the issue isn't water getting in from the ice daming. 
Ron


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

If there is more ice there it is most likely due to heat escaping above your bathroom as already posted. Where does your bath fan vent out. They somtimes like to have them venting throught the soffits. That is a bad plan and would also contribute to ice forming outside your bathroom.

I have to rake the snow off my roof, more so this year than most. I don't worry about water intrusion since my roof is 2 years old with IWS 6 feet up, but I do worry about the weight of the ice on the gutters. I have had gutters come down before.


----------



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, I have ice sheild installed 3/4 the way up and properly...the issue was originally the condensation on my bathroom ceiling, which i figured out was not enough insulation above the bathroom. The exhaust fan is being vented out correctly thru the roof. I just wanted some reinforcement about my theory that insulation needed to be added. The ice dam probably happened also from not enough insulation in the attic and the ice melting and dripping down. I cleared the snow off my roof and will let the black shingles and sun melt it down. 
thanks


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

The insulation is also dirty, which indicates air intrusion. It could be from before the renovations; you can't tell.


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, this is weird. I'm also a Mass resident and after looking at those pictures, I had to do a double-take to make sure it wasn't my house. 

At this point, I'm just looking for techniques/recommendations on how get the ice situation under control in my gutters. I found my fascia boards are getting soaked, because the rocket scientist who used to own this house installed shiny new vinyl gutters with no roof apron. So it's just ice melting against bare wood. Greeeeeat.

I've read mixed opinions on using ice melt chemicals like calcium chloride and magnesium chloride. (Noooooo sodium chloride!) There are advertised 'roof melt' tablets that use the former. Thoughts?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm afraid we are stuck with the ice in the gutters until it thaws. I would not be tempted to put ice melt up there. These are extreme weather conditions we are being subjected to this year. I can't remember when the last time I had this much ice but then, I've lived in my house 15 years.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Jim F. is correct, there's not a thing you can do until the ice thaws. In the past I tried salt, heat guns, etc. there's simply nothing out there that will melt the ice enough to make a difference.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep the snow off the lower portion of the roof and let the sun do its job since it is getting warmer and the days are getting shorter.

Plan on replacing the insulation since it may be clogged with dust plus, if fiberglass gets wet, it does not dry out in place without agitation and the insulation value (so called R-value) takes a dramtic nosedive (50%?) with as little as 1/2 to 1% moisture held in the fiberglass and dust. FG does not do much to prevent air movement, such as cellulose does to prevent it.

Dick


----------

